
Ask HN: How big a server hit is frontpaging HN? - sago
Every day a couple of sites I click are down after hitting the HN front page.<p>Can anyone who&#x27;s been there, done that, give a ballpark for the total hits &#x2F; hits per second they saw? It would be interesting to know.
======
edoceo
I've had one front page (#8!) to my WP powered blog, one time. It was a huge
increase in my otherwise very small traffic. Big numbers (for me). Over the 24
h period it was over 50k page views.

I run this blog on two Linode 1G offerings. One host for MySQL and one for
Apache/PHP.

Neither server noticed, I didn't even get a CPU or network load notification
from Linode.

So, from my experience, it was a big view-metric spike but resources and
response times held in place from a simple, cheap, two-server setup.

